# A "what if" question



## ElAguila (Dec 25, 2009)

Once the kindle for android is released, has anyone considered getting an archos 5 or archos 7 and using it to read their books? They are based on android and when the reader software is released they might make a good ebook reader as well as a pmp.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not likely. . . .it's an LCD screen. . . .not going to work for me for long reading sessions.

That said, I may consider a new phone with android as the OS so as to be able to install the Kindle App as a "just in case" back up. But I would mainly be buying it 'cause I need a new phone and just want to get one that will run a Kindle App.

_That_ said. . . .I have no need for a new phone at this time. . . . . .


----------

